# pothos



## markj

Anybody grown pothos emersed


----------



## BigTom

Yup, it's really easy to grow just with the roots in the water. Adapts very quickly - just wash all the soil of the roots and bung it in.

Here it is growing bare-rooted in one of my nanos -


----------



## Palm Tree

Where can I get pothos in the uk? I cant find it in any garden centers.


----------



## darren636

easiest plant in the world. Really hate variegation though.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


> Where can I get pothos in the uk? I cant find it in any garden centers.


 Vivarium web sites, but I'm surprised you can't find it at Sainsburys or on Ebay etc. 

You may be looking under the wrong name. It's proper name is now _Epipremnum aureus _ and since it was _Pothos_ it has also been _Scindapsus aureus_, try either of them, with probably _Scindapsus_ being the more likely.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom

I often see it in just described as 'hanging plant' or similar in Homebase/B&Q.


----------



## Palm Tree

Cheers darrel i'll have a look but i'll have to put a couple of pictures on my iphone so I an recognise it better, does anyone have any they want to sell as I'd rather buy some cuttings of ukaps members than supermarkets.


----------



## Palm Tree

Found some on ebay for an ok price but does varigation occur naturally or does it only appear on different cultivars/varieties of pothos?


----------



## darren636

variegation is a viral action (i think) i have never seen an all green pothos... probably because all the plants in the country are all clones!


----------



## Palm Tree

darren636 said:
			
		

> variegation is a viral action (i think) i have never seen an all green pothos... probably because all the plants in the country are all clones!


Ok I suppose i'll have to prune the variegated leaves then


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
If you can find _Philodendron scandens_ it is very similar, but all green. <http://apps.rhs.org.uk/plantselector/plant?plantid=1424>. 

I think the reason there isn't a green Pothos, is that the standard green/gold Pothos (_Epipremnum aureum_), is naturally variegated http://www.springerlink.com/content/d005p75vg1171860/fulltext.pdf. 
Hung, C. & Xie, J.(2009)
_Biologia Plantarum_, 53:4, pp. 610-616,
"A comparison of plants regenerated from a variegated _Epipremnum aureum_"


> In order to study chloroplast biogenesis, we chose natural variegated _Epipremnum aureum_ (golden pothos) and regenerated pale yellow, variegated and green plants from all three types of tissue explants


Variegation often is viral, but you tend to get a mottled effect (like _Abutilon pictum "Thompsonii"_, which has "Abutilon Mottle Virus". 




There is also a "Colour Break Virus" that they use deliberately in tissue culture to create variegated effects. 

I've just found that a lot of variegation is now thought to be chimeral, where there is a mixture of chloroplasts that are normal (green) and mutant (colorless) <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimera_(plant)>. When cells divide, mutant/normal chloroplasts are randomly assorted into the new cells. Some cells end up with more normal chloroplasts, some with more mutant ones. I'm pretty sure this is what happens with very variegated Pothos "Marble Queen", which has very little chlorophyll and is a very slow grower, that has then been cloned from an original sport.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> If you can find _Philodendron scandens_ it is very similar, but all green. <http://apps.rhs.org.uk/plantselector/plant?plantid=1424>.



That's rather pretty, will keep my eye out for that one.


----------



## Alastair

BigTom said:
			
		

> dw1305 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> If you can find _Philodendron scandens_ it is very similar, but all green. <http://apps.rhs.org.uk/plantselector/plant?plantid=1424>.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's rather pretty, will keep my eye out for that one.
Click to expand...


Is this a form of philodendron then? Growing in abundance near me....





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636

that is bindweed. Man i hate that stuff.... Bloody brittle underground roots that proliferate my darkest dreams....


----------



## Alastair

darren636 said:
			
		

> that is bindweed. Man i hate that stuff.... Bloody brittle underground roots that proliferate my darkest dreams....



Lmao, would look nice as a trailer up the wall behind my tank though. 
I'll not be taking snippings of that in that case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636

have a look at its cousins in the ipomea  range,  some  lovely  climbers.  my  all  time  fave  is  bomarea  hirtella  -unrelated  though.


----------

